# Gotta Confess



## FunnyGirl (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG! I am a baaaaad Mom! I left ET in his bath for 24 hours! I felt so bad. The water was pukey brown and he was one pissed off dude! Usually I soak him in the sink but I decided to leave him on the deck that day because I was cleaning the kitchen. I got busy and forgot him. The next day I was showing my dog sitter gone tortoise sitter how to feed him and there he was. I felt horrible! Poor ET! I hope he forgives me!

Valerie


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, hey! Don't beat yourself up. I'll bet there are more than a few others here on the forum who have done the same thing! Think of it this way...there's no danger that ET is constipated!!

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Jul 12, 2009)

I set the count down alarm on my phone anytime I put a tort in the water! I never break that rule because I know how easy it is to get busy doing other things and forget! Having a pissed off tort is one thing, foolishly killing a tort and I would be pissed at my self for some time! 

I think the count down timer is a good idea, and since its on my cell phone, I will always be near it when it goes off!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 12, 2009)

Glad things turned out ok and thanks for the scary reminder!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Valerie, not a bad torty mom just a busy one. I also use a timer. A loud kitchen timer. I got one that is so loud I can hear it outside an the ticking sound inside almost drives me nuts but hey I remember they are soaking. 
Thought I'd add that Switch loves the rain. She is outside in a 4x8ft enclosure and loving it. I caught her outside sitting on a concrete block while the sprinklers were on. Most of my others fun for the hides.


----------



## FunnyGirl (Jul 14, 2009)

A timer - that is the 'BOMB idea!!! I will never forget poor T again. I guess after 15 years forgetting him once is not that bad!

I am glad that Switch is happy. I never left them out in the rain here as it is a bit cooler when it rains. I did find ET out munching during a thunder storm we had the other night. I thought that crazy tort! But it was warm.

Going out to get a timer! 

Robyn- give Switch a kiss for me.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 14, 2009)

You are right, forgeting once in 15 years is not bad.........but it can only take once and you would be kicking yourself for the next 15 years! We all forget, thats why I use my timer for everything......hard boiling eggs, Cooking frozen pizza, soaking torts.......everything!


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 14, 2009)

I read this thread and had it in my head when I gave Penelope a bath today. She used to struggle to get out more when I used to give it to her outside--too much distraction, I suppose. Now that I do it in the quiet space of bathtub (and a vintage crawfooted one at that!), she stays still w/her eyes closed easily for 15 min ...I think it'll probably be very easy to forget if you're not conscientious about it. Timer really is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Meg90 (Jul 14, 2009)

I walked out of the room while I had Anouk soaking once. Her soaking container is maybe 8 inches long by 5 inches wide, and about two inches deep. There was only 2cm of water, so I thought she'd be fine...when I came back five minutes later, she was booking like crazy towards the couch (where she would easily have fit beneath it) I would have had one heck of a time finding her!

I have not left her alone since at bath time! Little sneak! She's growing so quickly, I am having to build her a tort table for winter. I think she will have out grown the height of her bin in the next three months...


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2009)

IMHO a bad tort mom would be one that did that on purpose, you were just busy and forgetful, it happens to us all.


----------

